# Advice on adopting a sheltered GSD?? (moved to gen rescue)



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi! I am brand new to this site so I am so sorry if this is in the wrong place but we are looking for some help! 
My boyfriend and I have been together for three years now and are looking to get our first dog together. We have actually both grown up with shepherds, my dad worked with them in law enforcement and his as family pets so we know a lot about the breed already. Even though we do have experience, we still would love any advice anyone can give us. We live in Colorado and are very active, outdoor students so running is a daily activity. My parents have acres where we can take our future dog to run on but we are looking to get a sheltered dog and we want to make sure that our dogs can interact. Can a sheltered dog be fine with playing with new dogs? We aren't getting a new puppy, we are looking for a dog around 10 months-3 years from a purebred rescue here in town. We do live in a condominium not a house so we have no yard. Anything that anyone can tell us about what to look for in order to get the best personality match possible would be amazing! Anything we should avoid besides the common health issues associated with GSD's? We are so excited for our little family to grow! Thanks guys!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi hadley - something is off with your board registration - I can't access your profile and you are showing up as a guest - this sometimes happens to new members, it is an issue with the board software. 

Did you register using a mobile device? Can you try signing up from a regular computer? Normally we don't allow two sign-ins for the same person, but this case is different. If you respond here with the new sign-in, let me know it is you. 

As for adopting a rescue - good rescues will make the match for you. Just be honest with what you are looking for and what your GSD experience is, and they'll do the rest.


----------



## HadleyC88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucia,

This is Hadley. I logged onto my computer and off of my phone. I have no idea why my phone freaked out but this is my new account! Thank you for letting me reset it!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I think I would have eventually figured out this was you, LOL!

It's not your phone - it's the board. The software does not seem to be compatible with certain devices. I'm not sure when that issue is going to be addressed. 

But back to adopting a GSD! I think you guys will make great owners! No reason a GSD can't be happy in a condo as long as they get plenty of exercise and stimulation, and it seems you have that covered. 

My advice would be: Be patient! It might be a while before you find a good match, but that special GSD is out there for you guys if you are willing to wait. 

Also, I don't know how many rescues there are in your area, but shop around until you find a rescue that you are comfortable with. Rescues will range from adopting anything out to anybody to being checked and judged and referenced to the nth degree. Some rescues will have very strict non-negotiable rules (like adopting ONLY to home-owners with a fenced-in yard), to more common sense organisations that look at each application on a case-by-case basis. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> to look for in order to get the best personality match possible


 Read both horoscopes, yours and that chosen GSD for compartibility (LOL). This information is for the fools, not for you. You must have noticed that hidden problems with a dog come over time, and if there is something which doesn't suit you - it could be readjusted. All dogs have behavioral problems in that or other way, and that becomes our task to train and retain them. So, you are very welcome to this Forum, and don't hesitate to ask questions about anything your self doubts.
Yes, it is difficult to recognize that or other behavior, and sometimes an agressive strongly self-motivated dog could be easier managed than sad, depressed and seemingly calm dog without knowing his history. There are no untrainable dogs, any dog could be retrained by a kind, patient, non-selfish and heeding to other professionals person. *Think about not a possible suitability between you and your future companion, but about training yourself certain things*. For instance: it is recommended not to raise your woice in the first two-three months in order to wait if anything negative pops out itself without stimulation for it to happen. Never at home, never in the street, neither when you are happy, nor when you are angry. Don't say it is easy. But, finally you would benefit from changing your intonations yourself with other people tremendously. There are recommendations to start shaking hands with everyone you know just for the sake of showing your dog a friendly friendly physical contact. Recommendations, recommendations, recommendations on dozens and dozens of things how to build a bridge between you and your dog you are so keen to fall in love with. Please, don't leave it to fate and its chances, tell yourself "I'm successful" and you will be, there is a psychological aspect to any dog training. But... there is always this "but". These cases are very rare, but they happen, I just said that 'there are no untrainable dogs', but 1% of risk from 100 cases does exist. Some dogs were so badly trated from the very start that they become untrainable. It is simply more humane to take your dog to the vet and euthanize him, than throw back into the shelter to his misery. Think about it and prey The Saviour inside yourself.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

HadleyC8 said:


> Anything that anyone can tell us about what to look for in order to get the best personality match possible would be amazing!


Hi! And welcome! My best advice is to look for a dog that has been living in a foster home for at least three weeks, hopefully longer than four weeks and not a dog that has been kept in a typical kennel run in an animal shelter or boarding environment. Since you have a specific need to adopt a dog that gets along with other dogs, it is important that you be able to rely on a knowledgeable foster parent telling you how that dog has been in their home, with their dogs. And it is very important that the dog has been in that foster home long enough to relax and show their true personality and temperament.

Be prepared to explain in detail your plan for exercise and potty time that accounts for not having a fenced yard. I have happily adopted out dogs to people living in apartments and condos. But I always looked for people who were aware of what a big responsibility it would be to deal responsibly with a big dog when they didn't have a yard. Be proactive with this issue! It will pay off in the long run.

Good luck! How exciting!
Sheilah


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's wise not to get a puppy (I've got a puppy now and oy). I really think if you could find a dog that is 2-3 years old it would be great for you. It's mature enough to be able to do any activity you want without worrying about stress on growing joints and should be a bit more settled in the house.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Hadley and welcome!

It sounds like you and your boyfriend could make a lucky GSD very happy. Have a look at the sticky about how to distinguish a reputable rescue from others, in the general rescue forum. A reputable rescue will consider both your needs and the needs of the dogs-giving you a lot of confidence in the whole process.

Lucia gave you excellent advice: be completely honest and wait until you find your match. It took 4 months from our adoption application to picking up our first wonderful GSD. Unlike some other people, we were not rejected out of hand for not having a fenced yard. Indeed, we matched ideally with a shy dog who was deemed not a run-away risk. Also, think about your future: do you plan to have kids? That can change the whole view of what dog is best for you. 

More experienced people can help you better than I can. I just want to second your idea of adopting an adult.

Good luck,
Mary Jane


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I like to do a few meet and greets in a neutral place with the potential addition to the family to see how they get along before bringing the new dog home.

It's no guarantee that the dogs will be best buddies at home, but it can be a good indicator of general personality match.

David Winners


----------

